# Beautiful Antique Wheel FS on Ravelry



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ive been cruising Ravelry looking for a used HitchHiker wheel & came across this posted 3 hrs ago. Its stunningly beautiful. In case any one wants to add her , here she is. Maybe you can talk seller into shipping? If I had the spare cash/room, it would be coming here!

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/spinners-marketplace/2629425/1-25

*Lateral Treadle wheel with captive rings and pretty paint (Swiss?) $225








*


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

If I had the room.......... 
Is she doing a long draw on the vid?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah it's got captive rings!!!

I am a complete sucker for captive rings. Lateral treadle wheels are darned cool, too - you can see your bobbin as it fills, it's awesome!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, and WIHH you can treadle that right footed - it's ideal for someone who spins right hand forward and drafts with the left hand going out and back. You sit offset to the wheel, it seems strange, but it does work.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

What do captive rings do?
& is she doing long draw?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I live 2 hrs from Chicago.......That's a nice wheel. Looks like it needs some work on the bobbin.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Wihh!!

I googled captive rings last night & came up with this:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/440135-captive-rings.html

It was the 2nd entry on the page!! :happy2::hysterical:


I 'read'  the text below the pic & discovered yes indeed that is long draw. :ashamed:

She does it very well though. I put the terms youtube + longdraw spinning into google & came up with a bunch of vids Im going to check out today. :sing:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The thing is that the rings only make noise when the wheel slows or starts: just like those decorative beads we put on our bike wheel spokes as kids. 

I think they are purely decorative ... And awfully cool.


----------

